# Hi There from The Netherlands



## Infiniquity (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi Virtual Composers,

I'm a 40 years old french amateur composer/musician living in The Netherlands.
I initially came to music at the age of 12 when my grand father who noticebly wrote some music for Tino Rossi and Edith Piaf showed me his home made Hawaian guitar. My main instrument is Guitar, I did not have the traditionnal Music learning and went late to the theory. 

Nowadays, I fully focus on orchestration and writing techniques for orchestra combined with my preferred instruments.

I also try to play keyboard and finger drumming.

Great Forum, I'm happy to join it and looking forward to sharing opinions/knowledge with all of you.

Regards,


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Mar 22, 2014)

Bienvenue!

I'm curious whether your move to the Netherlands has made you a 'French Dutchman' or a 'Dutch Frenchman'...
:wink: 

Anyway, it's always nice to welcome a fellow countryman!

- Jerome

P.S. I noticed that your name is missing in the last sentence of your post. Maybe this was intentionally?


----------



## Infiniquity (Mar 22, 2014)

Merci Jerome,

I actually move from France to The Netherlands 3 months ago, so I'm not yet a dutchman and still have to learn the language.

Regards,

Julien


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Mar 22, 2014)

Enchanté, Julien!

I'm afraid Dutch is not really an easy language to learn. However, you are in the company of some very distinguished and very famous Frenchmen who preceded you.

One of my favorite philosophers of all time, René Descartes, lived in The Netherlands for 22 years! He lived in my city, Breda, for one and a half year. I always felt proud that Descartes wrote his first surviving work just a couple of houses from my home. His first book, by the way, is his "Compendium of Music". How appropriate, don't you think? :D 

You should learn more about your grandfather's work, cause that sounds really interesting. I'm sure you'd have his blessing, had he known about your musical activities, although I'm not so sure what to think of that "finger drumming" you're talking about. Isn't that just a euphemism for fidgeting? :mrgreen: 

Just kidding. :wink: 

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## synthic (Mar 23, 2014)

Welcome! /Robert


----------



## Resoded (Mar 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Julien!


----------



## Ron Verboom (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Julien, greetings back!


----------

